
How the shutdown might end, according to game theory - commoner
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/science/how-the-shutdown-might-end-according-to-game-theory
======
squozzer
“His decision not to use [emergency declaration][last week] is a little bit
puzzling because in some sense that’s an almost ideal outcome,” McCarty said.
“That’s the only way to end the shutdown while allowing both sides to save
face.”

Another way out would be if some reps broke out of party gulags and proposed a
reasonable and understandable plan.

Something similar happened once recently --
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gang_of_Eight_(immigration)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gang_of_Eight_\(immigration\))

------
commoner
There's a mistake in the first chart ("Basic Chicken"). The lower-left cell
should say "Dems win, Trump loses".

~~~
anigbrowl
It already does?

~~~
commoner
PBS fixed it. Previous version:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190117234701/https://www.pbs.o...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190117234701/https://www.pbs.org/newshour/science/how-
the-shutdown-might-end-according-to-game-theory)

